# How to trim grass under fence



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Roundup will leave a fairly straight line, as long as you are careful with it.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought about using roundup, but was afraid to. When I bought my first house, it had a lot of weeds in the yard. I bought roundup and figured it would kill the weeds. Little did I know it would kill the grass too! Oh well, you learn from your mistakes.

I would like to try to stay away from it because I would like to 'trim' the grass instead of killing it. But if killing it is the only option, it would look better than having it overgrown around the bottom of the fence.

thanks!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

We used to do this stuff all the time, when we did our lawn mowing business. You can trim around these fences with a line trimmer. It's a little tricky, and pretty noisy, and will take quite a bit of string. But you'll catch on just fine.

Using RoundUp will work but, in my opinion, makes the fence line look pretty shabby. Also, after you've killed the grass, weeds will grow up where the grass was.

Keep the speed of your line trimmer low when trimming around this fence. Be careful. Get the feel. You can do it!


----------

